# What Does Riding Mean To You???



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

What Does Riding Mean To Me?

I have learned so much from my two horses and other horses I have trained and ridden over the years. The place I feel the safest and most comfortable is on the back of one of my horses. They are always there for me no matter what. This past spring I suffered a work-related injury to my lower back that still hasn't healed. I am not able to ride anymore and am not sure if I ever will be able to. It used to be hard for me to go out and see my horses knowing that I can ride them but over the summer and into the fall, I have realized that even though I can't ride them, I can still enjoy them and hang out with them. Horses are amazing creatures when it comes to healing emotional pains. Horses will always be in my life regardless of what happens.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

"What Does Riding Mean To You?"

My life revolves around horses. To me riding is one of the most enjoyable parts, but not the most important. My horse's health _always_ comes first. Then, it's whatever I feel like doing. Since my dream job won't make that much money, I am being a Vet-Tech for income. But, my heart desiring goal, is to be a Riding Instructor. I am teaching my boyfriend, but nothing will ever replace the feeling of sitting someone on a horse's back for the first time. I trust my horses enough to do this, that is a strong bond right there. I want these new riders to feel those same feelings I felt sitting in the saddle the first time. There was a thrill, excitement, I tell you, if magic existed, that would be the closest thing. 

My mom had a horrible back injury. She is 52 years old. She loves horses, she only got her dream horse 3 years ago. She was devistated! But after almost two years, the chiropractor said she could ride. Her paint loves her to death! I saddled him up in the round pen, he stood perfectly still and calm. I knew he knew my mom was hurt, and her equilibrium is off to this day and always will be. I held the lead rope (he is a four year old) while she climbed on. That was the calmest I had ever seen him. I just handed my mom the lead rope, and Warrior followed me around the pen. I was so proud of him, and I was so happy for my mom. It was then, that I knew why I loved riding, and wanted to teach it.


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL posts, please, keep them coming! The deadline is November 8th.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riding is a way of life to me and I'm not sure I could write about it in a paragrah so here is a true excerpt from my life... it's about a horse I've owned for 22 years:

Tired and dusty riders milled around the riding arenas with soda cans in hand while they clapped each other on the back and talked about what wonderful rides they’d had. It was the last horse show of the season, time for the “End of the Year” trophies to be passed out and each rider had a sort of excited anticipation about them. We stood in the shade at the edge of the old schooling barn watching, I always enjoyed seeing the excited faces when names were called to receive those hard earned little statues. We always finished in a comfortable position. Never Champions, always Reserve, only points below the first place rider for the division. That was our spot, it had been for the last ten years, it might have been because we never really tried to win. With us, it was just two friends having a really great time.
This year our names were called first, I glanced around in a confused state. Had we really earned the high point trophy? I hadn’t even kept track of the points this year. Turning toward my horse I bit back a grin. He stood so proud. His chestnut colored coat shone bright red in the afternoon sun. He held his magnificent head high, ears pricked forward and nostrils flaring. I tugged at the leather lead line and he walked amicably beside me, well defined muscles rippling with each step. 
“Way to go Farm pony!” Came a friendly cry from my fellow riders followed by hysterical laughter from those who new us so well. I cradled the small trophy in my hand and patted my bulky quarter horse. Off to the side, a teenaged rider, on an underdeveloped young horse looked on smiling enviously as she hugged the Reserve award. Seeing that rider and her horse took me back to another time.
It was the first time I’d brought my newly purchased three year old gelding to the riding school. My instructor and I had gone rounds over my buying a barely trained young horse, especially without her approval. This horse was special. I knew he was the perfect animal for me. The first show of the season I pulled my parents minivan to a stop at the front entrance of the old barn. Behind the van was an old brown and beige farm trailer, I had to chain the back doors shut because the hinges were loose and they threatened to fly open at any given time. 
A small crowd quickly formed around the barn entrance waiting to see this grand animal that I had so proudly described to them during our Thursday night lesson. He shoved the side compartment open with his nose the instant I turned the latch and out popped his dusty head. I quickly grabbed his ragged heart covered red halter and shoved him back enough to untie his lead rope. He began backing towards the door, he obviously knew the routine because I had to push his rump forward enough to unhook the inner safety cable before pulling the wobbly door open. With a clatter of clumsy hooves my new gelding was off the trailer and sounding an arrival call while he pawed the air above my head with a teetering rear. After a few minutes of prancing and tossing his head he finally calmed enough for me to untie the bailing twine that held his ragged oversized blanket in place.
Pulling the frayed cloth aside I stood back proudly as if I’d just unveiled a great statue. Here was my pride and joy, standing so proudly. The crowd, I could tell was in awe, not one person made a sound, that is, until the young rider from gosh knows where walked by with his high dollar Appaloosa-looking pony; the one named Spike. He stopped for a moment taking in the sight, gauging his competition I was sure.
“You are NOT really going to show that farm pony here are you?” He asked with obvious disgust. I felt the smile fade from my face and couldn’t help but allow my shoulders to sag as I looked around at the faces of my fellow riding mates. They hadn’t been awestruck at all, in fact, they’d been in shock. I could see it now, one girl even had tears in her eyes. I looked back at my grand purchase again, this time with scrutiny.
He had a hole in his face, right about at the cheek bone that was draining a yellowish puss and that side was severely swollen, but I knew as soon as I got the infection cleared he was going to have a wonderful head. His eyes were a little on the dull side but they were so full of wisdom for such a young horse, I was sure I could see his thoughts. His coat was shaggy and he had starvation hairs across his tummy, his ribs showed terribly, but some people like a little rib on a horse, that’s what the previous owner had said, although three of my fingers could fit in the dip between each one. His mane was so badly tangled with briars and knots that I was going to have to roach it, but that was all right, these were all things that could be fixed with time. He had chipped hooves that were badly in need of care and his tail was either chewed or rubbed off, but I could tell he was going to be the perfect show horse. He had what it would take and I was sure of it. I looked around at my friends and then glanced at the boy, who would later be labeled “Snot Boy”.
“He’s a pretty color.” My friend Amy, who never took less then a second and the occasional third place ribbon with her sweet floppy eared quarter horse mare offered.
“I like him.” Kelly, another classmate chimed in. “In a year, I’ll bet he’s a totally different horse.”
“I know he will be.” I ensured them, smiling so proudly……


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Which of your horses is that? That was such a beautiful, remarkable story. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That was Pistol. He was 3 when I got him, he's 25 now, will be 26 in March. It's where I got my log in ...Farmpony... and then he was born in 1984...


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I want to meet this pony.


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

Riding to me 

-- I set my alarm for 5 , thowing of my silky sheets ; i just want to go back to sleep . I know i have work to get done , i get my mom up and we drive out to reverie . Horses are what i live for ; the dire passion i have for riding . Its the comfort to all my pain , my horses canter , the wind in my hair , no minute of mine is wasted in the saddle . i trust my horse , shes the keeper to all my secrets ; and my sanity


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Horse riding what does it mean to me? Well to tell you the truth the actual riding doesn't mean as much to me as I once thought it did. I will explain what I mean by a story of my own experience.

When I was three as a christmas present from my Dad my sister and I got a pony called Patch. He was an uncontrollable and unpredictable little pony but we loved him all the same. Dad broke him in and when I was about five Dad tried to teach me how to ride on this crazy little thing. It really didn't work out at all. So that put me off riding for a while.

When I was eight I started getting some riding lessons and I was getting really good at it. It didn't take me long before I was progressing onto cantering and jumping. I soon moved onto a different riding school as the other one wasn't working out at all. I got on really well with my new friends and all the ponies and horses that I was learning to ride on. I was soon jumping in small competitions at the riding school on the school ponies and was even winning some of them but something felt wrong there was always something....... missing and I didn't know what it was.

Then one day out of nowhere my Dad asked if I wanted to try riding Patch in my lesson one Saturday. I was a little bit nervous at first but kept telling myself that I would be fine and that Patch was better trained now then he used to be. My Dad put me up on Patch and once I was walking around the arena I knew what had been missing the whole time I was riding the school ponies. I was missing that feeling of finally being able to ride my own pony and now I had it. To be able to sail over the jumps on a pony that only belonged to me. 

So to answer your question it's not the riding that means that much to me but that feeling of riding your own horse is what means something to me and it is something magical, something I can't explain, something I love, something I dream, something I live, and something I strive to be better at,not for me or for anyone watching me but for my horses, and their safety, their happiness, and their enjoyment. That is what riding means to me.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

What riding means to me?

Everything. Without riding i am incomplete, i feel sad and angry. But when i feel sad and angry, if i get onto my horse and it all goes away.
The feel of the horse underneath me makes me want to cry. Its just so amazing. Riding helps me get over things. If i just go for a long gallop on my horse, i just...forget...EVERYTHING. I can be myself. I am happy.
Knowing that my horse trusts me and i her makes it all even better.
I love riding because it is the only thing that makes me happy, free, and fearless.
___________________________________________________________________
This is a great conest idea, thank you.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

To ride or not to ride. This is a stupid question.

Passion is when your scared, but you saddle up anyway. Heart is when even though you knock down a barrel, you keep running like you still have a chance. Bravery is when you know your gonna fall but you do your best to stay on. Intelligence is knowing when to stop riding, and not caring about the points. Cunning is knowing how to sit the stops and chase the cow. Skill....this is what ties it all together. I'm a cowgirl at heart, and a dancer in soul. When I fear for my own safety, my horses will always take care of me. I trust my horse more than I trust myself, for he knows more about his rider's secrets than the rider won't even admit to herself. His emotions will be intertwined with mine, and if I'm happy, he's happy. If I'm angry, he's angry. If I am fearful, he will be fearful. To be blessed or be cursed, we will be together forever.
Jester is my soulmate. He was born the day after I was born, and I rode him three years later on my mother's lap. A green three year old stud colt with the gentleness of an old gelding. His bloodlines were known for cow sense, speed, and intelligence, but they were also known for one darker, more sinister secret. One a six month old child would not consider. By the time I was five, I could lope the barrels on my paint stallion and be proud to say it. Although we had almost fifteen other horses at the time, I never bragged about the awards they had won or the training they had. No, no...I told every kid at school that I had a red stallion named Jester.
My first show on Jester was when I was six, and I did basic peewee gymkhana events. A reporter for a local equine magazine was there, and she fell in love with Jester from the start. She asked to do a special on "Choosing your childs first horse" and of course my parents said yes. So, astride my stallion and wearing my favorite fluffy pink winter coat, I posed for the pictures in classic little girl fashion. Jester just put his head down and fell asleep, not even caring that we were standing next to the pastures where the other stud horses were kept. Years have passed since then, and Jester is still with me. We grew up together and even though my name is not on his papers, he is truthfully my horse. We have won and lost many shows together, and we've both shed tears over painful falls and hard teenage times. Even after he was gelded, there was no change to his attitude He would always be the gentle, born-broke boy I always knew. The one who gave more than his fair share in the partnership and still insisted on more. The one who would pick me up when I fell, and encourage me to get back in the saddle. But our competition days would soon draw to a close with one heartbreaking day.
It was the last Gymkhana of the season, and I was stoked. Jester was decked out in my purple tack, and he was definately mre antsy than normal. I took him into the warm-up arena and loped a few circles to blow off some of his steam, and I noticed he was falling back on his haunches. I quickly got off to investigate, and I found that he had a bunch of mud in his feet, even after I had just picked them. Odd, but whatever. I picked it out again and he was fine. I assumed this was the source of the problem. I was wrong. I entered the arena for the first event (Speed barrels) and I realized he was jittery, like, more than usual. I did my best to calm him down before the flag dropped. When it did, he shot forward in a bucking fit and I could do nothing but hold on. When he stopped, I shook in shock. Jester had never acted up in his life, let alone explode like that. I took pulled him without another question. Something was definately wrong. I ran my hands along his entire body, starting from head down to his hips. When I touched the inside of his stifle, it burned like fire. I felt tears drip down my face. I knew this was coming. Jester had a bone spur in his left leg, and he could do nothing but gaming as he grew in age. He had never had a problem before now.
I wrapped his leg the best I could, giving him AspirPaste and keeping ice on the hot spot. We would never compete together again. All his heart and drive would be wasted, because of one tiny piece of bone that decided to hurt my horse. One question went to my mind: _Why him? _Of all the horses who could've gotten it, it had to happen to the gentle stud colt that I'd grown up with. It could've happened to a horse who was just a pet, that would never be asked to run barrels or chase a cow. But no, it had to happen to Jester. This may seem selfish of me, but I was watching my horse be hurt because he couldn't do what he loved. It hurt us both so much. My heart and soul seemed to be ripped out,but I knew our fun times were over. He would stay with me until he died, of course, but we would never again share the adrenaline of competition again. Now, Riding means this: Partnership. One cannot be complete without the other. It's knowing that no matter how much blood, sweat, and tears you put in to your horse you must know when to stop and listen, and you must know that it doesn't matter how much you'd win or how much you'd lose, you have to take care of one another. Nothing is more important than that.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, it may be long but it's five paragraphs. Lolz.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

The cool air teasing my skin as i move swiftly through the atmosphere. 
The long, sticky, sweet grass whipping the bottom of my feet rythmically. 
The never ending warmth of the smoothest hair between my legs. 
The familiar thudding sensation echoing through my bones.
The rippling muscles, the epitome of power i sit nestled on, watching in wonder.

The pride, of doing something you can never do alone, with your best friend.
The progression, of training, of development and of partnership.
The bond, that nobody else in the world could ever understand like you do.
The love, that is unconditional, where both forgive and cherish the other.
The unity, together always, helping each other out in times of need.

The rush, adrenaline and wind, the race and accelerated heartbeats.
The elevation, nothing but love and the air between you and the ground.
The beauty, drawing attention and becoming awestruck.
The freedom, four beats of freedom and doing what you want.
The opportunity, allowing you to be who you want to be and grow together.

The bittersweet rollercoaster that those lovely animals take you on through your own life and through theirs. 
The hard good byes and the exciting beginnings. 
A fresh start with a green one and years of cherished success on your schoolmaster. 
Those horrible nights waiting for the vet and those cool mornings finding a surprise with your mare. 
Days spent at the show or stable with friends after late nights and early mornings preparing. 
A successful day at a show after months of training and preparation.

But more than anything, the time you spend when its more real than reality, no hidden agendas or secrets. Just you and your horse.

Escaping........


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

^^ sorry its a day late (just found thread) plz accept  ^^ also what a great idea for a contest!


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine isn't so much about riding. It is more about the relationship I have with the horse. Knowing that my horse is happy to see me no matter what kind of day I have had. Him being excited to go somewhere with me. The soft nicker when I open the barn door. The way he works his upper lip when I scratch in just the right spot. The way he listens when my heart is broken he doesn't judge. When I turn him out and he just follows me back to the barn like "Where are you going, I wasn't done talking to you yet" I can tell him all of my secrets and dreams and I know he won't tell a soul. He is truly my best friend. That is what a horse means to me. It's not about the riding, that gives me freedom. 
The companionship gives me peace.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

so this has been up for a while? when is the deadline?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know that I am late for the competition but ... This is what riding means to me. It means the feel of the power beneath you. Knowing that the animal below will take care of you no matter what even if you don't trust yourself.
Here is my story about a horse I used to have. Cinnamon N' Spice is her name. A sorrel grade mare but none the less my very own. First known as a man killer because of the abuse she went through. That didn't matter to me I knew that she needed me. I didn't know it then but I also needed her. We worked hard gaining trust took 6 months for that to happen. The first 6 months was spent spending time sitting in her stall for about 15 minutes then turning her out. The happiest day in my life with this mare was as usual I was sitting in her stall and instead of her cowering in the corner like always she came up and allowed me to stroke her neck. It was the best day ever. After that training went really well. 
I never knew what kind of love this horse had for me until we had an accident. My bf and I were trail riding came to a gap so he got off of Sky and ground tied him. Something stung him and he took off up the trail I tried to reach out and grab his reins but somehow Cinnamon reins got caught on his saddle horn. So here we were both going up this hill and I am thinking in the back of my mind that if I don't bail off soon then we will all fall and get hurt. I jumped off of her near the top when I knew his momentum would slow I ended up underneath my mare. My life flashed before me and I was thinking that this is it I will die. Cinnamon surprised me though because she sat down on her haunches to try to stop Sky because she knew I was going to be hurt at the last moment she jumped me. I put my hand up to try to protect my head as much as possible. She cleared me and only scrapped my arm with her back legs. I was lucky. When we finally got them back the only thing that Cinnamon had on her was her mouth had been bleeding from the bridle putting so much pressure on her. Her and I had no lasting effects from that accident that could of ended up worse. 
So riding to me means just the thrill of being on a horse that you know will take care of you. I gave her a 2nd chance but she gave me a chance of a lifetime by trusting people again. I no longer have this mare I placed her with a friend of mine that fell in love her but my greatest accomplishment was watching that people called a man killer and on her way to the slaughter to a horse that is capable of loving again. She is the dam of my foal Caddo. 
He has her tenacity as well. The difference between them will be that he will not know the meanness of mankind like his dam did. She gave me the greatest gift of all time friendship and her son Caddo's Cinnamon will be his registered name with Pinto Horse Association. Watch for us in the shows.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

when will we know who wins?


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Right now...here are the winners!:
1st. Farmpony84
2nd. SorrelHorse
3rd. Xivoshowjumper
Honorable Mention: Equus717

Congratulations to everybody, all of them were really great. I will hold another contest soon. Thanks for all the entries!!!
Lauren


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Your welcome and thank you very much. I cried when I read it again.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Aw I didn't place  Aw well, well done everyone


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I am actually in the process of creating another similar contest right now, be sure to check it out!!!


----------

